

My 15 Bucks Dirty-Cheap Office Chair - oscardelben
http://www.freestylemind.com/exercise-ball-office-chair

======
Ravenlock
Someone tried that at my office and was actually told by management that they
weren't allowed to have it, as there was a concern that if she were to fall
off it and hurt herself, she would sue the office.

Strangely, her counter-argument that it's no more ridiculous to think that she
would sue for spinal problems relating to sitting in the standard provided
office chair wasn't given much attention.

------
mtm
I've gone through all sorts of seating options (Aeron, exercise ball, kneeling
chairs, etc.). None of them worked for me (I'm the type that loves to
stand/walk), so I made a $14 standing desk mod: <http://yfrog.com/fviw2j>
(basically four cinder blocks and caps).

This has made a huge difference, I can actually concentrate better and there
were some unexpected benefits:

* it's much easier to demo stuff (everyone is at the right height)

* taking breaks is a very low friction task (amazing how something as simple as not having to get up/sit down helps)

~~~
oscardelben
That's very interesting. Do you find any difficulty typing while standing up?

------
rufius
Except that ball chairs aren't always the best choice :). They can still force
your spine into a C shape rather than the natural S shape. The best type of
office chair is none at all, better for you all around :).

------
sambeau
I've been planning to get a ball for a chair for a while now. My major worry
has been an overly sweaty ass.

~~~
oscardelben
I haven't experienced that yet. One thing tough is that if you have to fart,
you'll probably get noticed.

